# I NEED your HELP!!!



## PenMan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been again this year been nominated again as "Artist of the Year" by Lake Oconee Living Magazine.

With your help, we won this award last year. By winning this award, we were able to "break the glass ceiling" into some major art shows that have never before considered or allowed penmakers.

While my request is for personal gain (no cash, just recognition), winning this award for two consecutive years (which has never been done) could help other high end art show more easily accept penmakers, and therefore benefit all of us.

The last day of voting is SEPTEMBER30, 2011. While they do ask for name, name and e-mail address, it is not necessary to provoide them.

The address is : http://www.lakeoconeelivingmag.com
My category is question 5: best artist. please vote: andy little. You do not have to vote in each category. You may vote once for every computer.

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm relatively sure I got a vote in.


----------



## renowb (Sep 25, 2011)

A lot of questions, but I voted for you Andy!


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, what are we voting for? I know it's a pen, but as I have never seen you post a pen on here, I would like to see what I am voting for. I think
It's great that's you have done this, not only once but twice, but im a little curious as to what the pens look like? Any chance of you showing us a pen? I would be happy to vote for you, but again I like to see what I am voting for, not a blind vote 

Justin


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Allan and Bill!
The reason for some many questions is each January, Lake Oconee Living publishes a "Best of Lake Oconee" edition that goes to an international audience. It really does help our tourist area!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have to agree with justin, its a bit of a tease if we can't see what the entry pen(s) look like.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't think it's a specific pen he's asking us to vote for, but rather for himself as an artist...

Best of luck to you, Andy - personally, I can't do it, because I don't know any of the other artists...but I sincerely hope you win!  

Andrew


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

It is on my "overall body of work", not a specific product. I will post some of the things that I have done in the past.


----------



## jallan (Sep 25, 2011)

You just got my vote Andy
Jallan
www.cedarcreekcustompens.com


----------



## robersonjr (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I think I voted also, hope all those unknown event players I voted for are also deserving.  Robbie


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 25, 2011)

Andy is right about being recognized, both he and I do high end art shows and I was fortunate enough a few years ago to win my class (mixed media) at a very high end show. It not only got me back into that show next year free ($450.00) it paved the way to many other higher end shows.


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 25, 2011)

EVERY COMPUTER AND  SMART PHONE  


PenMan1 said:


> I have been again this year been nominated again as "Artist of the Year" by Lake Oconee Living Magazine.
> 
> With your help, we won this award last year. By winning this award, we were able to "break the glass ceiling" into some major art shows that have never before considered or allowed penmakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 25, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> It is on my "overall body of work", not a specific product. I will post some of the things that I have done in the past.


 

I think pople just want to see your "overall body of work" to determine if it's worthy of artist of the year title. Can't expect people to just hand you the title if it isn't earned.


----------



## pianomanpj (Sep 25, 2011)

Got my vote in, Andy. Good luck!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Here are a few*

These are things that you could expect to see on our table on any given day. Not our custom things just stuff that you could expect to see any day. Sorry, away from the computer with the images. I'll post more later.


----------



## Rob73 (Sep 25, 2011)

You got my vote, along with a ton more other places I've never heard of... 


I had to vote for country music... /holds head in shame.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Rob.I will say that the "Musc" award should go to Zac Brown, my friend and neighbor. He is better than the others in his category, but this is really just a popularity contest, so he should win easily.


----------



## MarkD (Sep 25, 2011)

I voted for you and Zack Brown! Going to see him in concert in a few weeks. 
Good luck Andy!


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 25, 2011)

All set on my end, good luck!


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Good luck Andy...I cast my vote. Roy is correct in that it raises the profile of the artist and benefits other penturners who are trying to upgrade to the more prestigious shows. In 2008 I was selected as having the best body of work in a show.  Small monetary award but I was featured on their website and newsletter and was show cased the following year on the back page of the show catalogue. So there are definite benefits in applying for these contests.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 25, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## traderdon55 (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad to do my part to help out.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 25, 2011)

Two done from home and will take care of a couple more at the hardware store in the AM.


----------



## MikeG (Sep 25, 2011)

I voted.


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 25, 2011)

:crying: Sorry, I'd like to wave a flag for you but they want TMI - more than I care to give. Looks like they are building a mailing list.
You are definitely an artist - Good Luck.
gordon


----------



## vallealbert (Sep 25, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## sgimbel (Sep 25, 2011)

2 votes from my house. Good Luck.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

flyitfast said:


> :crying: Sorry, I'd like to wave a flag for you but they want TMI - more than I care to give. Looks like they are building a mailing list.
> You are definitely an artist - Good Luck.
> gordon


 

Gordon: 
You don't have to give them ANY information. They will still let you vote.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 25, 2011)

I voted ... Good Luck Andy!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Here's some more*

Just got to a computer with some images. Here is some more examples. 


 


 


 


 

I'll post more tomorrow, when I can get to my shop computer with my photoshopped images. These are all just rough shots to get customer's "Ok"s


----------



## Pete275 (Sep 25, 2011)

Andy, I believe I just posted my vote. Good luck.

Wayne


----------



## Pete275 (Sep 25, 2011)

flyitfast said:


> :crying: Sorry, I'd like to wave a flag for you but they want TMI - more than I care to give. Looks like they are building a mailing list.
> You are definitely an artist - Good Luck.
> gordon


 
Gordon, Just a heads up you don't have to give that info to vote.


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 25, 2011)

:good: Thanks Andy and Pete.

I'm headed there now to vote.
gordon


----------



## Hubert H (Sep 25, 2011)

Andy,  You have my vote - maybe votes.  HWH


----------



## larryc (Sep 25, 2011)

Andy
You got my vote
Larry


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the votes! I'll work hard to deserve them.


----------



## prophetmkr (Sep 25, 2011)

Voted for you!


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 25, 2011)

Done


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 25, 2011)

I feel more patriotic than ever, I VOTED!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Sep 26, 2011)

Andy I can't believe you want me to vote AGAINST my own family members... BUT I did anyway....vote for you that is.  Good luck buddy.


----------



## G1Pens (Sep 26, 2011)

My vote is recorded. Good luck.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 26, 2011)

home, office and cell phone votes are in...good luck!


----------



## moke (Sep 26, 2011)

Done---Good Luck!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the votes!


----------



## Florida Marine (Sep 26, 2011)

vote early, vote often....

hopefully only voting for you works, since I left the rest blank


----------



## Atherton Pens (Sep 26, 2011)

My vote is cast.  (for you)


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, Gary! As you WELL KNOW, the Atlanta Metro area is VERY SNOBBISH about their ARRRRT! (they also drink over priced wine, I'm a "2 Buck Chuck Guy", myself- if you live where I think you live, you KNOW Chuck!).

It's kinda cool to see Lake Oconee Living and Southern Living recognize us LOWLY "stick rounders".

I see this as kinda a "badge of honor" for ALL OF US!


----------



## tseger (Sep 26, 2011)

Voted


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 27, 2011)

voted from a separate computer


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 27, 2011)

flyitfast said:


> :crying: Sorry, I'd like to wave a flag for you but they want TMI - more than I care to give. Looks like they are building a mailing list.
> You are definitely an artist - Good Luck.
> gordon




Just skip the information page...you can still vote.  You don't have to vote for anyone else but Andy if you don't want to, just skip to the end and hit the exit button.


----------



## Bobalu (Sep 27, 2011)

After voting for the 50th time, I got an error message that read......

"Warning! Our system has detected that you have voted repeatedly for the same candidate from the same computer. Give it a break! Any additional duplicate votes will automatically disqualify the candidate."

I figured it was just a automated response, so I voted ten more times. Hope you win. :biggrin::wink::biggrin:


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Sharon.  That helped.  I voted. Hope he wins.
gordon


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 27, 2011)

Vote cast.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Jim, Gordon and Bob, I Think!!!

Geez Bob, I've never been "thrown out" of a magazine, before. Another "first" for me.....THANKS:}


----------

